# Eldora Shooting



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

There as a shooting at Eldora this morning. Seems to be a liftie shooting another employee. Here's the link:

UPDATED: Two dead in Eldora Mountain shootings | SummitDaily.com

Not something that happens at resorts very often. Very sad.

Kim


----------



## Ekalb (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats horrible, such a beautiful place for something so ugly.

Blake


----------

